# Strictly Come Dancing 2011



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2011)

Not that there's lineup news yet, but the BBC have opened the ticket ballot here.

Bruce and Tess are both back (I felt sure last year was Brucie's swansong), but Claudia isn't back for ITT - she's got a newborn and says it's too much. Anyway, it sucks BUT - apparently we will have Zoe Ball instead, who I love - so yay!

Also they're not going to Blackpool until the final this year, but there is a huge show at Wembley arena on Children in Need weekend - for which tickets are available for £20. Much as I'd love to go to the studio, I'm not at all fussed by this.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> Not that there's lineup news yet, but the BBC have opened the ticket ballot here.
> 
> Bruce and Tess are both back (I felt sure last year was Brucie's swansong), but Claudia isn't back for ITT - she's got a newborn and says it's too much. Anyway, it sucks BUT - apparently we will have Zoe Ball instead, who I love - so yay!
> 
> Also they're not going to Blackpool until the final this year, but there is a huge show at Wembley arena on Children in Need weekend - for which tickets are available for £20. Much as I'd love to go to the studio, I'm not at all fussed by this.



Marvellous - thanks for the heads up..


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't they keep Bruce locked in the crypt this year? His gurning gestures to the crowd when they don't immediately laugh at his shit jokes are toe-curling.

Do we know if all the professionals are back this year? More importantly, do we know if Ola's got the same stylist as in previous years?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2011)

I know that Iam Waite is not back....I like Ian  Mind you i think that 12 year old American bloke has gone which is no bad thing imo


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 3, 2011)

*hyperventilates*
Who's in it, then? Early bets?

Also, anyone wanna accept my offer of £20 to take out Bruce Forsyth? His enbalming fluid is leaking onto the dance floor ...


----------



## trashpony (Aug 3, 2011)

Claudia was Not Very Nice to my friend so I don't care about her and I luuurve Zoe so that's aces. Brucie, Brucie, fuck off up the ... whatever rhymes with Brucie. Or Bruce. 

Who are the judges? Is Alesha still in?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> *hyperventilates*
> Who's in it, then? Early bets?
> 
> Also, anyone wanna accept my offer of £20 to take out Bruce Forsyth? His enbalming fluid is leaking onto the dance floor ...


 
jane off eastenders? she must be at a loose end...


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> jane off eastenders? she must be at a loose end...


 
Rebekah Brooks


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am very much going to miss Claudia this year.  I *adore* her.  I do quite like Zoe though so I will give her a chance.  as long as she doesn't take it too seriously she should be fine. 

As to the show - woo hoo!!!!  I only ever watch it on Sky+ so I ff through all of the Brucie bits.  Apart from when it is the final or Christmas or whenever it is he does his sing and dance number - I like that.  

I know that Flavia and Vincent are confirmed as dancers this year.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a soft spot for Zoe Ball, not least because she shares a birthday with me. Will she be quite as good at the relaxed wittiness as Claudia though?

Who would people want Forsyth repaced with, assuming they continue the male-female duo hosting format? Graham Norton and John "fucking-omnipresent" Barrowman immediately spring to mind, as does Phil Schofield, although he might be handcuffed to ITV.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 4, 2011)

They were gearing up to give it to Anton Du Beke I reckon, until he came out with such pearls as "All fat people should be shot" and "You look like a paki" to Laila Rouass. They only paired him with Anne Widdicombe to remind us what a good egg he was.

I reckon Vernon Kay shot himself in the foot with his sextexting capers a while ago, because he's the right sort of smiley, inoffensive cheeky chap who might well have been in the frame. We can only thank the good Lord it's on the BBC, else AntandbloodyDec would be presenting it by now. 

So for my money, they either need a dancer we've got to know from SCD - say, Darren Bennett or Brendan Cole or oooo! Matt Cutler (how did I forget about him??) or the lovely Mr Waite or an established presenter with some live show/comedy credentials, a la Brucie. Bradley Walsh, Shane Richie, Alexander Armstrong, Justin Lee Collins, someone who can bounce about a bit and have a bit of fun with it. 
Now as I've just said that I think Bradley Walsh would storm it.

Edit for Mr Cutler and Mr Waite. I beg their pardons.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2011)

Edwina Currie is apparently in 'advanced talks', and Alex Jones looks likes she's in too.
Any others being talked about?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2011)

Having made sure I emailed the ticket applications to my best friend and my mum, I forgot to apply myself  I know my best friend is duty-bound to offer any tickets she gets to her own mum, so I'm relying on mammy to come through for me.

I've heard more rumours for Five's Big Brother relaunch than this, so have no more to offer at this juncture.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2011)

has the deadline gone already?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunday


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Edwina Currie is apparently in 'advanced talks'



That would be a _Major _coup.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 4, 2011)

The Sun claims to have an almost complete list of celebs - disappointingly they haven't confirmed Rebekah Brooks.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-Come-Dancing-line-up-has-been-revealed.html

Confirmation on the One Show on Tuesday?

I'm excited and not just because I saw Kristina Rihanoff this week.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Brucie, Brucie, fuck off up the ... whatever rhymes with Brucie. Or Bruce.


Noose?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 4, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> The Sun claims to have an almost complete list of celebs - disappointingly they haven't confirmed Rebekah Brooks.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-Come-Dancing-line-up-has-been-revealed.html
> 
> ...



My laptop screen is small so I only saw the top part of the pic (the blonde fringe) on that Sun link, and for a moment I genuinely thought that Nadine Dorries was doing Strictly ...   

(PS. Boy, Lulu has had some plastic surgery, eh?  )
PPS. RORY BREMNER?!?!?!


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> My laptop screen is small so I only saw the top part of the pic (the blonde fringe) on that Sun link, and for a moment I genuinely thought that Nadine Dorries was doing Strictly ...



Cabinet Strictly would be worth a watch though (I know St Vince has already done it), if only for Eric Pickles.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2011)

Russell Grant should already know what round he'll be knocked out in.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish this would hurry up and start.  I have had a really crappy day today and sitting down to some ITT action would cheer me up nicely.  Even with Zoe.  I hope she is good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 6, 2011)

Will someone let me know who the celebs are as I keep trying to watch "The One Show" but it keeps annoying me and so I keep turning over


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2011)

watching with the sound down (cant miss the Archers!) I have absolutely no idea who these young people are. I presume one is Holly Valance (is she still young?) and one must be that chap from McFly, but as to the rest....

I will look forward to seeing Robbie Savage give Craig a good kicking after some nasty remarks about his dancing.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

You are joking about Robbie Savage aren't you???????


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2011)

absolutely not


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2011)

That is one of the most awesome people to go on Strictly evah!!!

I don't particularly like him but it's brilliant casting!


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 6, 2011)

Well my gf will be watching and I guess I'll be joining her on the couch. Not for Holly Valance ohh noes.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14808564

In pictures: Strictly Come Dancing stars revealed


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 7, 2011)

Alex Jones, a better looking Christine Bleakley.  BBC did well to kick her off the One Show and replace her with her younger sis.  Do you think the oldies noticed?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Alex Jones, a better looking Christine Bleakley. BBC did well to kick her off the One Show and replace her with her younger sis. Do you think the oldies noticed?


The _oldies_? _ I_ didn't notice.

Oh...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 7, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/14808564
> 
> In pictures: Strictly Come Dancing stars revealed



Anita Dobson is married to Brian May? 

Well, there you go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Anita Dobson is married to Brian May?
> 
> Well, there you go.


They split up.  They share custody of the hair.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 7, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> They split up. They share custody of the hair.



They split ends


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> They split up. They share custody of the hair.



If it's hair she wants, Strictly could be a goldmine;


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2011)

lots of older types again this year - perhaps even moreso than last year - especially among the women. i guess the pamela stephenson factor pulled in a lot of votes and viewers. strictly just is more middle aged than x factor. they do best when they don't try to compete.

that difficult to look at Chelsee girl has to go soon, right?


----------



## FiFi (Sep 8, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> lots of older types again this year - perhaps even moreso than last year - especially among the women. i guess the pamela stephenson factor pulled in a lot of votes and viewers. strictly just is more middle aged than x factor. they do best when they don't try to compete.
> 
> that difficult to look at Chelsee girl has to go soon, right?



Normally I'd agree, except that she is the one my daughter is most exited about 

Hopefully she'll turn out to be a sweet-natured tryer, and I'll learn to like her


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

It's soon! It's nearly on!
Bah-buh-buh-buh- buh-buh-bahhhh!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

I rather like Tess's yellow trouser suit!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

hideous outfit, Tess - but preternaturally flat stomach. Has she had all her internal organs removed?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I rather like Tess's yellow trouser suit!!


hah!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm supporting the McFly guy. Recording it though whilst I watch the match.

I hate Lulu and I hate Christine Whatsherface so I'm hating her clone too.

I hate Robbie Savage too but I suspect he will be good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

Mr. QofG's likes Holly Valance - though he is surprised by Alex Jones breasts


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

lulu looks fab, nacy has an amazing body for her age, but poor anita dobson looks like a dog's dinner.
that chelsee lass looks awful!

and did you notice how much trouble loads of them had with the side-step-side-step in time to the music?! Hilare.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2011)

How the fuck is Savage doing punditry? Is Strictly not live?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> hah!


 I like the colour


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

i think i might be backing jason donovan. he was funny as on last series of buzzcocks.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Glitter said:


> How the fuck is Savage doing punditry? Is Strictly not live?


this ep was recorded yesterday afternoon. normally live


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i think i might be backing jason donovan. he was funny as on last series of buzzcocks.


He let me down for the Sound of Music on Thursday night, he was ill apparently, so unless he's good he can do one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh dear Mr.QofG's is disappointed, he hates Robbie Savage but loves Ola


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
 Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
Harry Judd and Aliona Vilani


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2011)

I cant bare to watch this live, but you'll be pleased to know that Urban is faster than the Guardian blog so far.

Was Born This Way any good?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG. I missed the start (it clashes with 606  ).
Ok, so ... I might possibly stick with last year's trend of supporting someone I love-to-hate, which means it HAS to be Robbie Savage. Hmm. Haven't totally decided yet though.

Tess is channelling Big Bird with her fashion choices, eh?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh I've got to go and start cooking - I shall be running in and out


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> this ep was recorded yesterday afternoon. normally live



Thank you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh but I might watch the new male dancer!!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

belboid said:


> I cant bare to watch this live, but you'll be pleased to know that Urban is faster than the Guardian blog so far.
> 
> Was Born This Way any good?


yeah - it was a bit cheesy, and lacked a bit of passion on the male solo paso section, imo. girl costumes were vile and first shot was of anton looking sexy which no one wants, really.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 10, 2011)

i so hope Jason Donovan will be good


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

Who's gonna get Anton, then? Any bets? I reckon maybe Anita Dobson.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

chelsee's had botox, i think. she has that weird laminated-look shiny forhead. why would a 23 year old have botox???


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

kind and gentle? just right - he was so sweet with patsy last year


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> chelsee's had botox, i think. she has that weird laminated-look shiny forhead. why would a 23 year old have botox???



I was just thinking that. Her mouth looks suspiciously puffy too. Shame, she looked really gorgeous in some of the other shots.

(So I was wrong about Anita, lucky her, she escaped The Curse Of Anton ... )

Edit: Oh please give Lulu to Vincent!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
 Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
Harry Judd and Aliona Vilani
Antia Dobson and Robin
Chelsee and Pascha
Lulu and Brendan Cole


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

So Donovan is the swot, then ...


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2011)

Bryan May in the audience? Grauniad thinks they're still married


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Now with surnames!

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
 Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
 Harry Judd and Aliona Vilani
 Antia Dobson and Robin Windsor
 Chelsee Healy and Pasha Kovalev
 Lulu and Brendan Cole


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

belboid said:


> Bryan May in the audience? Grauniad thinks they're still married


she just said they were - spoke about him and his reaction / support at length.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

there is NO. excuse for glitzy white fringed pedal pushers, Dolly - much as I love you.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 10, 2011)

I love Dolly - she is singing better than some "Strictly" guest stars, yes you Barry Manilow and the Bee Gees!!


----------



## Glitter (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> Now with surnames!
> 
> Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
> Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
> ...



Bah, I like Brendan too


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

Ooh look, Joe's in the audience - watching Christina wrapping her legs round Donovan 

Edit: Bremner looks surprisingly good in yellow. The Boag is a good catch for him, I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
 Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
 Harry Judd and Aliona Vilani
 Antia Dobson and Robin Windsor
 Chelsee Healy and Pasha Kovalev
 Lulu and Brendan Cole
Jason Donovan and Kristina Rhianoff
Rory Bremner and Erin Boag
Russell Grant and Flavia Cacace
Audley Harrisson and Natalie Lowe


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2011)

belboid said:


> Bryan May in the audience? Grauniad thinks they're still married


So does Anita Dobson, based on what she said.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

'Apart from Sophia Loren I think I am the most famous Italian in the UK' ... Apart from Carla Bruni, you mean, Nance? 

Edit: Lol, they're really going to make Anton work for that presenting job, aren't they?


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2011)

they are making Anton pay for his racist gaffes, aren't they?

edit:  or maybe not.  quite.. Thought he was bound to get Currie


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2011)

Poor Vincent.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie Savage and Ola Jordan
 Dan Lobb and Katya Vischilas
 Harry Judd and Aliona Vilani
 Antia Dobson and Robin Windsor
 Chelsee Healy and Pasha Kovalev
 Lulu and Brendan Cole
 Jason Donovan and Kristina Rhianoff
 Rory Bremner and Erin Boag
 Russell Grant and Flavia Cacace
 Audley Harrisson and Natalie Lowe
Alex Jones and James Jordan
Holly Valance and Artem Chigvintse
Nancy Dell'Olio and Anton du Beke
Edwina Currie and Vincent Simone


----------



## temper_tantrum (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, Edwina has some moves.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2011)

Rightyho, Robbie Savage for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

russell grant isn't that bad for his shape and age. he was really expressive and rhythm was good.

alex was stiff, edwina first out. didnt even notice harry.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's likes Holly Valance - though he is surprised by Alex Jones breasts



Hmm, I normally agree with Mr QofG so I must, clearly, take a closer look at Alex Jones and her breasts at some point.

Vallance did seem to be a bit better than the other women perhaps.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2011)

For the Jason Donovan fans check out his moves in this fab video


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmm, I normally agree with Mr QofG so I must, clearly, take a closer look at Alex Jones and her breasts at some point.



Early viewing tells me that Jones is the hottest contestant this year, although I see her still being behind some professionals, notably and predictably Ola.

I felt sorrow for the poor sods who had to sit behind Brian May and Brian May's hair.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2011)

nipsla said:


> For the Jason Donovan fans check out his moves in this fab video



that's so funny - donovan is clearly off his tits!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> that's so funny - donovan is clearly off his tits!



It's brilliant isn't it   I'd not seen it till Dub posted on facebook earlier.  I don't know whether he's actually munted or just acting but it's ace nonetheless


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm a bit confused.  Nicky Clarke plays football as well as cutting hair?  He was a twat on Come Dine With Me.

Brendan was deeply hurt, wasn't he?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2011)

Lots to look forward to. Now have to wait a whole three weeks which is poo. 

I'm not really feeling any of the girls yet except Holly who seemed to stand out in the group dance. 

I agree with spangles about Russell. He moved quite well and was enjoying it which is half the battle a lot of the time.  Loved Jason's concentrating face.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 11, 2011)

I reckon Russell will be fab and the public will keep him in forever, even if just to piss Craig off.

I thought Nancy was particularly  diabolical in the group dance - lots of enthusiasm with no timing or co-ordination!  Chelsee - wtf is up with her face? And hair? Blonde is so not your colour darling. Edwina - not as bad as expected. Holly is quite clearly the one to watch. The Strictly bosses must like Artem to give him the hot girl 2 years in a row.

As for the boys - more interesting methinks. I have a soft spot for Robbie Savage so he's my favourite, but Jason looks promising, Harry quite clearly is a bit good, and I have a suspicion Rory might be not too bad. I am also willing Man Mountain Harrison to do well .............


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2011)

I was amazed that Anton didn't get Edwina Curry! He still got a duff one though.

I reckon a lot of women are going to get a bit of a crush on Rory.
Never thought I'd find myself saying that.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> It's brilliant isn't it  I'd not seen it till Dub posted on facebook earlier. I don't know whether he's actually munted or just acting but it's ace nonetheless


I am rooting for Jase now


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I reckon a lot of women are going to get a bit of a crush on Rory.
> Never thought I'd find myself saying that.



Funny you should say that, because I definitely thought there was something very attractive about him on last night's show. Which startled me no end.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Funny you should say that, because I definitely thought there was something very attractive about him on last night's show. Which startled me no end.


He's much taller and in better shape than I would have thought. Fucking weird


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

This is your ten minute call, ladies and gentlemen - your ten minute call.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> This is your ten minute call, ladies and gentlemen - your ten minute call.


Thank you. You know I appreciate this otherwise I'd miss the chaotic and random schedule they have come up with


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

don't like Tess's frock, too shapeless at the front.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

ooh - holly seems a bit awkward on those amazing long legs.


----------



## Dooby (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a bit depressed that anyone gets to have legs like that. I need someone to look rubbish to cheer me up. *YES that's how twisted I am*


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

your legs have got to be longer than that!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

oh dear. lulu.

well, doobs - you wanted someone to be shit...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Lulu was bad...very bad.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

innit? can we say Jo Wood?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> innit? can we say Jo Wood?


 That could be a possibility!

Oh I want Audley to be good as i like him but i fear he will be another Joe Calzaghe!


----------



## Dooby (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought it was quite a larf. Apart from the singing along. I have no real idea of when it goes wrong..


----------



## Dooby (Sep 30, 2011)

Ooh even I can tell that wasn't great.  But he's so cute.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

you can tell when it does wrong cos they jam up against each other and a feeling of panic flickers in their eyes behind the rictus grin.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Not much content in Robbie's dance!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

no, but he can *move* - seemed quite connected and rhythmic, moreso than anyone else so far.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

oooh - anita's got great arms. both her actual arms, which are really toned - and the shapes she makes with them. posture's shite, tho.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked Anita, she had a nice quality about her in that dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

aww bless anita and robin. so sweet.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

i love russell. i'm quite surprised.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2011)

he's so game! is this what everyone else saw in widdecombe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> he's so game! is this what everyone else saw in widdecombe?


I was just thinking the same - but Russell is funny and outrageous and camp which I like


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2011)

I sort of hate lulu now after watching that. She's had so much work (on her face) and really didn't make much of an effort. Diva much? Whereas Anita looked fucking shocking in the rehearsals but clearly worked her arse off.

<oh god, I'm in the old lady camp >


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuckssake! Terrible timing! Friday evening at 9pm wtf 
Is it on tonight as well?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

yes - it's only this week there was a friday show. and there's always iplayer.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2011)

a decent opening show, even the bad ones had something, Savage could at least move to the music, even if it wasnt really dancing, the two big men were awkward, bt not Calzaghe bad, and Russel will be great fun - and he did have a few moves!  Lulu...well, lets hope she puts some effort in, she'll probably be too embarassed _not_ to. Hopefully.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I may end up having a bit of a crush on Robbie Savage  Much to Mr.QofG's disgust as he doesn't like him!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 1, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may end up having a bit of a crush on Robbie Savage  Much to Mr.QofG's disgust as he doesn't like him!


You can always claim it's retaliation for his, err, admiration for Savage's partner?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

rigt - eyes on the other half. Bremner, Donavan... let's see them.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

Love tess's hair and makeup - hate those nasty shoes.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 1, 2011)

Caught up this arvo and was quite impressed. Especially as the things I picked them up in were the same as Craig. I'm learning about this dancing lark!

Anita was the best for me. Although the amount of make up she had on her neck as well as her face must of been immense to make her look so much better than the rehearsal footage.  

Loved Lulu and Russell. She is obviously clueless and he is just going for the piss take from the start. 

I hope Chelsee goes soon. She hurts my eyes and I haven't even watched her dance yet. Anyone who looks that fake at such a young age has problems as far as I'm concerned.  

Made space on the sky plus today so there is room to record it tonight in glorious HD.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

harry = serious contender


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2011)

Rory's good apart from that ridiculous look on his face.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

rory - odd look on his face, and a bit stiff, but i like it.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

hah - snap!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hee! Looked like he was wearing a set of jokeshop teeth.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

like alex's dress and she's not bad. confident. needs to sharpen up, obviously.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

i'll ask again. WHY would a girl of that age have botox on her forehead?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

also, she's really quite thick, isn't she?

annoyingly, she's pretty good.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

ooh - was that a stumble?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

edwina is competition for lulu at the bottom, tho i think lulu's less enjoyable.

i don't get the anton and nancy routine. she's not terrible - so why choreograph it like that?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2011)

If they hadn't gone so wrong, it might have been okay.
Weirdly I rather like her ridiculous mint green fluffy dress...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

blimey - that was fun. i dodged that bullet in the 80s, but i think i might have a bit of a crush on jason developing.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh I was totally in love with him (and Matt Goss) when I was 8.

Ooh, they should get Matt Goss on... Cor.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah i was in my teens, and was just edging towards being too cool for the stock, aitken and waterman / bros thing.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2011)

just saw the 'highlights' - christ, jason & harry excepted they all looked godawful


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2011)

Well Jason was MUCH better than I expected - I thought he'd be so try hard, he'd be terrible. Nancy had a sense of humour which is a surprise. Why is Chelsee's make up so awful?

There are a lot of fairly good competitors this year which will make for some excitement. I had a bit of a crush on Bremner last week but his rictus grin put me off. Who was that woman with the short blonde bob they kept showing in the audience? Whoever she was, she reminded me of weeps


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 1, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Well Jason was MUCH better than I expected - I thought he'd be so try hard, he'd be terrible. Nancy had a sense of humour which is a surprise. Why is Chelsee's make up so awful?
> 
> There are a lot of fairly good competitors this year which will make for some excitement. I had a bit of a crush on Bremner last week but his rictus grin put me off. Who was that woman with the short blonde bob they kept showing in the audience? Whoever she was, she reminded me of weeps



I think that's Mrs Jason?

Too hot for Strictly to be on but  Excellent programme as ever - some good dancing celebs, some good fun celebs, no real stand outs so far, should be good. 

I enjoyed Russell - I like the way the show allows people to come on and enjoy themselves and I can happily watch that.. don't think it falls into the God awful Widdicombe territory


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I enjoyed Russell - I like the way the show allows people to come on and enjoy themselves and I can happily watch that.. don't think it falls into the God awful Widdicombe territory



This is still the marker for all shit dancers;


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 1, 2011)

Tbf to Sergeant, at least he did some stuff not totally stupidly. Fiona Phillips, however, was just awful.

It seems harsh to mention Quentin Wilson in the same breath as he didn't really get as much chance to be totally shit. But he was.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

Missed this yeterday as we were out drinking, shall catch up later!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may end up having a bit of a crush on Robbie Savage


You're joking?  The hairdresser bloke?  He looks _weird_.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Tbf to Sergeant, at least he did some stuff not totally stupidly.



Yeah, that was why I liked him, because he so embraced it and didn't seem to have any qualms.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may end up having a bit of a crush on Robbie Savage  Much to Mr.QofG's disgust as he doesn't like him!



Strictly is always good for totty, regardless of gender and tastes. Alex Jones is the top celebrity this year for me, but even then she's behind Kristina, Aliona, Ola, et al.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 2, 2011)

trashpony said:


> There are a lot of fairly good competitors this year which will make for some excitement.


 
^^ This.

Thought it was a really good start to the series.  I'm rooting for Jason, Russell and Anita, who seems lovely.  Kristina is SOO happy she's finally got a celeb who can dance!  Judging by the audience reaction, Jason has to be an early favourite to win.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> harry = serious contender


Just seen his dance - it was good, confident and he came across well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

Erm...has Chelsey had her lips done? She looks rather...plastic. Quite good though.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2011)

dunno about the lips cos she's mixed race... but the honey blonde hair / orange skin / peach lips thing is so hard to look at.

i think her boobs may be fake, and like i say - i'm certain she's had botox.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2011)

Anita was my favourite. Harry and Jason and Chelsee all looked pretty promising to me. And if Rory can sort his face and bum out, I think he'll be in it for a while. But I also want Russell to be in it for weeks to come.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> dunno about the lips cos she's mixed race... but the honey blonde hair / orange skin / peach lips thing is so hard to look at.
> 
> i think her boobs may be fake, and like i say - i'm certain she's had botox.



They just looked a bit fuller than they did in the clips of "Waterloo Road", and yeah her forehead is very smooth!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

I like Vincent, he makes me laugh!!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> dunno about the lips cos she's mixed race... but the honey blonde hair / orange skin / peach lips thing is so hard to look at.
> 
> i think her boobs may be fake, and like i say - i'm certain she's had botox.


I think she has definitely had her lips done. I haven't watched Waterloo Road for a while but she never looked that bad and from the clips they showed in the programme there was a big difference. I find it really sad. She's so young. 

Yesterday's show was a lot lower standard than Friday's.  Anton really annoyed me though. Even without the boa incident he was trying to make it a joke from the start. Has he just forgotten that he isn't the star of the show and what it is like to have a celeb with a bit of talent?  

Looking forward to seeing what Zoe is like tomorrow on ITT. I will try to watch without comparing to Claudia. It will be hard though. N


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

Jason was great!  I loved the way he sold it and I feel glad for Kristina as she has had duff dancers in the last 2 series


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Has he just forgotten that he isn't the star of the show and what it is like to have a celeb with a bit of talent?


Yes to both of those.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh dear Mr.QofG's is disappointed, he hates Robbie Savage but loves Ola


Just before it was announced I declared to my couldn't-care-less flatemate: "oh fuck, I bet Savage gets Ola, I just bet he... Oh *FUCK *"


----------



## Espresso (Oct 3, 2011)

Claudia who???

That's me snookered every tea time till Christmas, then.  

Audley is lovely, isn't he? I might have to change my crush from Rory to him.


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Claudia who???
> 
> That's me snookered every tea time till Christmas, then.



She even did a cock joke on early evening telly (the big feet gag).


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

I felt for her when she was choking at the beginning.  She obviously did that awful thing when you breathe in a tiny bit of saliva and your throat just starts slowly closing up.

Not bad though.  Very happy it's back.  It doesn't matter how bad my day at work has been, a bit of ITT always makes me happy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't like Tess' dress. Or lipstick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2011)

Tess's new "sexy rock star" hair is bothering...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Tess's new "sexy rock star" hair is bothering...


Yeah I'm not keen.

Chelsee's head looks too old for her body


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2011)

Why does Chelsee's hair keep changing colour? 

And WTF is Anita wearing? Someone in costume doesn't like her


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm kinda liking Edwima's hat though...maybe it's the colour?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2011)

She looks a lot better than last week but she is a rubbish dancer


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2011)

trashpony said:


> She looks a lot better than last week but she is a rubbish dancer


yeah but...it's a TV show innit
*states obvious*


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a bit in love with Audley. He's trying so hard and is so sweet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I'm a bit in love with Audley. He's trying so hard and is so sweet


Me too! He is a very likeable character and he was really trying hard. Not sure he is ever going to be a good dancer but never mind


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sorry tess's dark roots are really bothering me


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2011)

Ooh I do like a big fan!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2011)

Lulu's had that plumping thing on her cheeks that Madonna's had hasn't she?

Her neck looks bloody good though for her age - isn't she 60?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought Robbie savage was great! And i like Anita, she comes across as a really lovely person plus I think her partner, Robin, is very good and very good at pitching the choreography right for his celebtity.

Bit disappointed in Rory, and I know he is an impressionist but just leave it out for a bit.

Jason - great performance but not enough dancing!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope Harry stays in, I think he has great potential.

Nancy can go for me. Or Edwina.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the way John Prescott still has that lipstick on his cheek, an hour later.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2011)

i really liked tess's frock. BIG sequins are really this season.

i have a bit of a dad-crush on rory, and i would really like cristina's body please.

in danger: nancy, edwina and forgettable-dan.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 8, 2011)

My girl-crush on Flavia is still going strong!
Isn't she just lovely when she's all smiley


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2011)

Am loving the Flav and Russell.  They're having so much fun and clearly adore each other.   Team Flavant ftw!

Jason is great but taking it far too seriously atm.  I love Anita too and I also think Alex Jones is rather lovely.  Can I have her figure please?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

Claudia has just had a baby hasn't she? Glad to see she looks well, but holy smoke that's a dreadful frock.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2011)

That Broadway  sequence was just....embarrassing


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

Nancy should go. It'd be a bugger if Audley went.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Nancy should go. It'd be a bugger if Audley went.


Nancy should be in the bottom too plus I am starting to really dislike Anton. I hope Audley stays too and Edwina walks, though I will miss Vincent


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2011)

best result out of the two that were in the bottom, but jesus, who is voting for nancy and anton? it wasn't entertainingly shit, it was just shit. she has zero charisma, and he's an utter nobber.


----------



## foamy (Oct 9, 2011)

Nancy has been consistently awful- in the first group dance, last week with the boa and this week was painful to watch. Who is voting for her? If she's still in after next week I'm going to lose faith in the Great British public...


----------



## FiFi (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm quite glad Edwina has gone-her backchat as already getting wearing!
However, she did give a lovely little tribute to Vincent (who I love _almost _as much as Flavia ) which was sporting of her.

So, Nancy out next, then Lulu and then I'll be able to watch without hiding behind a cushion.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> best result out of the two that were in the bottom, but jesus, who is voting for nancy and anton? it wasn't entertainingly shit, it was just shit. she has zero charisma, and he's an utter nobber.



He is the very definition of the word.
Quite why he's still in it AND at the expense of Ian Waite, Matthew Cutler or Darren Bennet defies belief. Each of them can dance him into a cocked hat with one leg tied behind their collective backs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 9, 2011)

now currie has gone, we can begin to enjoy it properly. russell grant for champion


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2011)

Anne Widdecombe lasted longer with Anton than Edwina Currie (a statement so easy to misinterpret ).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm happy Currie went.  Nancy next hopefully.

(Is Anton really getting it on with her? )


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2011)

Weirdly, a lot of people really like Anton. I can't see why - he's an odious shit as far as I can see and I can't see how Erin can dance with him because she comes across as so sensible and he's such a tosser. But surely Nancy can't last longer than next week.

And WHY does he wear a shirt and tie to rehearsals? He's from fucking Kent FFS (and he made up the 'du' bit in his name too). Twat.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

Erin's a bit of a git too, from what I hear from people within the biz. Suppose her gittery pales into insignificance next to Tony Beak's gob-smacking  gittery.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Weirdly, a lot of people really like Anton. I can't see why - he's an odious shit as far as I can see and I can't see how Erin can dance with him because she comes across as so sensible and he's such a tosser. But surely Nancy can't last longer than next week.
> 
> And WHY does he wear a shirt and tie to rehearsals? He's from fucking Kent FFS (and he made up the 'du' bit in his name too). Twat.


And dropped the y from Antony, too.  Pathetic.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 9, 2011)

And the H. He is really plain Anthony Beke. I bet it's really pronounced Beeeeeek too. Twat.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm happy Currie went. Nancy next hopefully.
> 
> (Is Anton really getting it on with her? )


Where did you hear this rumour?

I caught up yesterday and Edwina over Audley was defineitly right but I agree with everyone else about the Tony / Nancy partnership.  Bad.  Not funny bad, just bad. And Tony is getting far too big for his boots.  I think there was talk a couple of years back about him taking over from Bruce and it's since then he hasn't been able to do anything without that stupid fake look to the camera and wobble of the head all the time!

I have a question though - Why did Holly and Russell both do the Samba rather than the Foxtrot, even though they had done the Latin the week before.  There weren't any other couples who did the same style as the first week...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 11, 2011)

Nancy must go, she's completely useless but I think she'll be in for a while unfortunately as Anton has fans that feel sorry for him 

KoD


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2011)

Dan Lobb seems to be something of a wanker, doesn't he? And a shit dancer.

And why are the judges so soft on Anita? Worried about her having a breakdown if they say she's crap?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 15, 2011)

Most odd that they give Lulu a rumba, then drape her in a frock where you can't see her body movement *and* have her dancing about in dry ice so you can't see her feet.
Mind you, I think the rumba is tripe anyway. So I might just be a teensy weensy bit biased.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 15, 2011)

Has Brendan had a facelift?


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 15, 2011)

Much as I love him, Robbie was over-marked, right?
Also, HOW much was Jason loving that  Not a fan of his, but he kinda got me with that one. Great fun.


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2011)

He was, and so were Anita and Lulu. I didn't think lulu actually _danced_ at all


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2011)

Jason's a level above everyone at the moment, with Harry, Holly and perhaps Robbie battling for second.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Oct 15, 2011)

I found Harry insipid, frankly.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought that was not a great dance that Robbie did and was surprised at his score. Jason was great. As was Holly. God she looks so much better with a bob than she does with that horrible lanky hair she normally has - it makes her face look really jowly.

God I love Russell. I have always thought of him as v annoying but now I want to be his friend


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

Russell is so obviously having the time of his life, it's pretty difficult not to be sucked in by his enthusiasm. And he has got a lot of rhythm and always seems to know his routine. Good on him, I say!

Jason is so far ahead of the rest of them it's hard to see who's going to catch him. Holly's frock was rotten. And Lulu looked like she'd got caught up in the curtains.

Obviously I want Nancy to go tonight, but I reckon Audley might be for the chop. Hope not, because he's nowhere near as bad as Nancy and I really like him.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 16, 2011)

The result is out there in the ether and not a bad result either..

I love Russel (and Flavia). In the words of X Factor 'they are what this show is all about'.. or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

Robin is fast becoming my favourite professional male dancer - he is so encouraging of Anita and comes across as a nice chap!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

And I like Audley - not a dancer but he is working really hard and has a lovely quality about him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

Russell - love him! And not a bad dancer either.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

I liked Harry's jive, even though i hate "Grease"!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked Harry's jive, even though i hate "Grease"!


I thought he was great.  I'm not sure why the judges penalise the celebs for the choreography; it's the professionals who do that.   It seems unfair to Harry to mark him down for not having enough jive content.  Anyway, it was a Broadway theme, so you'd expect more flatulating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I like Audley - not a dancer but he is working really hard and has a lovely quality about him.


He's great.  I hope he stays, and Nancy goes.

Although I don't like Nancy, Anton's a terrible partner: he never sticks up for his celebs; he always makes jokes at their expense.  What a cad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He's great. I hope he stays, and Nancy goes.
> 
> Although I don't like Nancy, *Anton's a terrible partner*: he never sticks up for his celebs; he always makes jokes at their expense. What a cad.


I agree - he just seems to want to promote himself and frankly it's boring! And annoying. Anyway results show time!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And I like Audley - not a dancer but he is working really hard and has a lovely quality about him.



Oh yes.. and also Anita seems genuinely thrilled for the other dancers (when you see her behind them at the post dance Tess interview).

I'm for all poorer dancers with their egoless type of enthuse being kept in.. good stuff


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not commenting on the results show as I'm in the pub but last night I thought the show started badly but finished well. 

I thought Holly didn't look great apart from the hair which is strange as she has the body for a dress like that but the strapping made her look not that good. 

I love the fact that Christina's great choreography is finally getting a celebrity that gives it justice. 

I agree about russell's enthusiasm being infectious. I always thought he was a bit of a pratt before but am liking him more and more.  

Looking forward to seeing Anton and Nancy go. I'm not sure which of them annoys me more.  

Ps. I have joined Digital Spy just to talk about Strictly. Yes I know I'm sad.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

I really can't be doing with these exhibition sorts of dances where the couple do a lot of posing and throwing the bendy woman all around the shop. I know Julianne Hough is a former pro ballroom dancer. And maybe the feller is, too. I don't know him. But I still don't like them. Grumpgrumpgrump.

And something that has just hit me  - I know, I'm slow - see that West Side Story group dance at the start of the show? They must film that after the elimination because they're all still in their competition clobber for that. So one of the pro dancers must be quitea  bit cheesed off, knowing he or she will be on reduced wages from next week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

Wrong couple went. Dan was a bit dull, but Nancy should have gone.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2011)

Nancy is being kept in for lolz and humiliation. I don't care that much this week but I will be pissed off if Audley goes before her


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Wrong couple went. Dan was a bit dull, but Nancy should have gone.


Agree with that.Can't say I warmed to Dan but Nancy is rubbish and seems very egotistical.

Also can i just say I hate "Unchained Melody", possibly my least favourite song ever! Plus I found SuBo's rendition a bit boring. Though i enjoyed Vincent and Flavia's dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Also can i just say I hate "Unchained Melody", possibly my least favourite song ever! Plus I found SuBo's rendition a bit boring.


The arrangement was too slow to start with.  But her phrasing was dreadful.  Awkward, stilted and disjointed.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Agree with that.Can't say I warmed to Dan but Nancy is rubbish and seems very egotistical.
> 
> Also can i just say I hate "Unchained Melody", possibly my least favourite song ever! Plus I found SuBo's rendition a bit boring. Though i enjoyed Vincent and Flavia's dance.



It was a rumba! Aarghghghghghg!
Have I mentioned that I hate the bloody rumba?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2011)

Espresso said:


> It was a rumba! Aarghghghghghg!
> Have I mentioned that I hate the bloody rumba?


Yeah but theirs was a _good_ rumba


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

Bah.
Go on then. It wasn't as diabolical as what we usually get to see. And it _was_ Flavia, whom I just luuuurve.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if it's pronounced _rumba_ or _roomba_, as Len seemed to call it?

Is SuBo still controlled by Cowell? If so, is it surprising that he let her go on the one show that could take viewers away from his empire?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

stavros said:


> Does anyone know if it's pronounced _rumba_ or _roomba_, as Len seemed to call it?
> 
> Is SuBo still controlled by Cowell? If so, is it surprising that he let her go on the one show that could take viewers away from his empire?


how did craig revel horwood pronounce it?


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure. Not sure if he even said it. If he did, it'd probably be 'Roooom.....Barrrr'.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The arrangement was too slow to start with. But her phrasing was dreadful. Awkward, stilted and disjointed.


Not to mention the fact that she completely wobbled on the high notes. I was embarrassed


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2011)

i thought it was a good week. loved rory very, very much - but wonder if jason is showing himself up as the 'pro on the show' - still love him, mind.

thought anita lacked energy and was amused at how they're still overmarking her.

dan lobb - yawn. was always going to be one of the first out, cos who the fuck is he?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 16, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Not to mention the fact that she completely wobbled on the high notes. I was embarrassed


Not really an appropriate song for a female singer anyway IMHO, not unless they've turned Cell Block H into a musical.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> dan lobb - yawn. was always going to be one of the first out, cos who the fuck is he?



Yeah, that's true enough.
Though he had an ace name for a tennis player.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Yeah, that's true enough.
> Though he had an *ace* name for a tennis player.


Did you do that on purpose?  If so, then:-  :groan smiley:


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought he was great. I'm not sure why the judges penalise the celebs for the choreography; it's the professionals who do that. It seems unfair to Harry to mark him down for not having enough jive content. Anyway, it was a Broadway theme, *so you'd expect more flatulating*.



Are you chanelling Len Goodman Danny?

I can't believe Nancy is still in, who is voting for her?
Does Anton have a big fan base who are keeping them in


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> Are you chanelling Len Goodman Danny?


It was a knowing reference.



> I can't believe Nancy is still in, who is voting for her?
> Does Anton have a big fan base who are keeping them in


You'd have to assume so.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Did you do that on purpose? If so, then:- :groan smiley:



Of course. 
I actually used that line in real life at the weekend, and it went down well so  I thought it bore repeating, first chance I got.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2011)

BoatieBird said:


> I can't believe Nancy is still in, who is voting for her?
> Does Anton have a big fan base who are keeping them in



Anton and Erin tour the country starring in their own show after Strictly and they have done for a few years now, so I presume both of them have a reasonable fan base. Off the top of my head, Darren and Lilia do it too - but neither of them are in Strictly now, so that's neither here nor there - and Brian (ditto) and Kristina have done it, too. Suppose if you've paid money to see someone live and enjoyed your night out, you might be more inclined to vote.
Because like you, I find it hard to credit that Nancy's got fans. Same goes for Ann Widdecombe last year. The votes must be for Anton.

Mind you, I read in the papers at the weekend that Sven Goran Ericsson is trying to get Nancy out of his flat, where she's lived since they split up. Maybe he's paying minions to keep calling in to vote for her because the longer she's in, the less time she can spend applying herself to the legal things needed to counter his efforts at evicting her.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2011)

Vincent & Flavia tour most years as well (I saw them last Feb iirr)so I doubt its that. Anton has been in the bottom two boths times, hasnt he?  Which would indicate his fanbase isn't quite as big as he might hope, but is just big enough to outdo two peolpe who have zero support at all - no one wanted to vote for Edwina cos she is a horrible person who even tories dont really like, and Dan was such a graceless arse that even his pre-existing support vanished.

It'll be hard for A&Nancy to survive anotherweek, I feel.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 17, 2011)

nah - anton and nancy weren't in the bottom two last week. twas edwina and audley.


----------



## foamy (Oct 17, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Anton and Erin tour the country starring in their own show after Strictly and they have done for a few years now, so I presume both of them have a reasonable fan base. Off the top of my head, Darren and Lilia do it too - but neither of them are in Strictly now, so that's neither here nor there - and Brian (ditto) and Kristina have done it, too. Suppose if you've paid money to see someone live and enjoyed your night out, you might be more inclined to vote.
> Because like you, I find it hard to credit that Nancy's got fans. Same goes for Ann Widdecombe last year. The votes must be for Anton.
> 
> Mind you, I read in the papers at the weekend that Sven Goran Ericsson is trying to get Nancy out of his flat, where she's lived since they split up. Maybe he's paying minions to keep calling in to vote for her because the longer she's in, the less time she can spend applying herself to the legal things needed to counter his efforts at evicting her.


I saw anton and Erin's show and Vincent and flavia's show too this year because I love dancing, not their personalities! 
But I have not (and will not!) vote for anton and that awful clothes horse he dances with!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2011)

foamy said:


> I saw anton and Erin's show and Vincent and flavia's show too this year because I love dancing, not their personalities!
> But I have not (and will not!) vote for anton and that awful clothes horse he dances with!



You might not, which is fair enough, no argument with that. But I bet there are plenty who would. Because otherwise, who *is* voting for him?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 17, 2011)

Signs of extremely low votes for some celebs and votes going to other acts rather than a low vote overall? I don't think it's votes for Anton (and Nancy) but very few votes for Anton, and Dan and previously La La Currie getting even less because they are both so chippy and unlovable?


----------



## foamy (Oct 17, 2011)

Espresso said:


> You might not, which is fair enough, no argument with that. But I bet there are plenty who would. Because otherwise, who *is* voting for him?


sorry, my reply came out really stilted as i was posting from my phone.
Anton is becoming a smug characature of himself and I cant imagine who would be voting for him - he hasn't come across well this series at all...

i hope we dont get to the stage where nancy is still in whilst good celebs are going out.....


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2011)

I forgot to say - I love, love, loved Erin's dress on Saturday.  I actually want it.  Or definitely a top like it as if I had the whole dress I think it would be slight overkill for the pub on a Saturday night.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2011)

Tess' dress on Sunday was very strange, with no arm on one side and a whole arm on the other. Looked crap, but you can overlook it due to the lack of Brucie.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2011)

foamy said:


> *sorry, my reply came out really stilted as i was posting from my phone.*
> Anton is becoming a smug characature of himself and I cant imagine who would be voting for him - he hasn't come across well this series at all...
> 
> i hope we dont get to the stage where nancy is still in whilst good celebs are going out.....



Nah, no need to apologise at all.

Excuse me while I go and leer at Mr Waite on ITT.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked Harry's jive, even though i hate "Grease"!


Meant to commenton this earlier.

He was very good in it, except forthe fact that he was dancing with the camera, and with the audience, but _not with Aliona_.  Aliona!  How on earth could you not dance with her?? But he barely even looked at her throughout the routine.  Most odd.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2011)

belboid said:


> He was very good in it, except forthe fact that he was dancing with the camera, and with the audience, but _not with Aliona_. Aliona! How on earth could you not dance with her?? But he barely even looked at her throughout the routine. Most odd.



Some of us were just watching Aliona and trying to ignore Harry.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe some people voted for Audley in a similar manner


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2011)

First 10 of the series for Harry, albeit from Alesha.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2011)

stavros said:


> Some of us were just watching Aliona and trying to ignore Harry.


She's my favourite.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2011)

Nancy and Anton's dance made me cry. That was hilarious.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 23, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Nancy and Anton's dance made me cry. That was hilarious.


If she's still in next week Mr Keeper reckons she'll make a good vampire - sucking all the life out of any dance  she's so bad she's funny

KoD


----------



## Espresso (Oct 23, 2011)

Has Nancy got some sort of sponsorhip deal with a bootlace factory? Every bloody frock she's worn has had a lace up effect on it somewhere. That said, she's in awesome nick for a woman of ....er..... whatever age she claims to be.

I reckon the quickstep is my favourite dance to watch and Chelsee and Pasha made a fine job of it last night.

Nice to see that Jason Donovan is human, too.

Please can this be Nancy and Anton's week to go.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

Nooo, they are hilarious. He just threw her around and she trotted after him, swishing her arms in a dramatic manner. It was great.

I'm fairly bored of Lulu, although I have nothing against her. I wouldn't mind if she went.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 23, 2011)

True, Lulu wouldn't be much of a loss.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

Bugger me, that was some good Argentine Tango-ing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Fucking hell -  why are Nancy and Anton still there! I didn't see the show last night but i cannot believe that they deserved to stay more than Rory and Erin. Boo!

I still quite fancy Robbie btw


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

I managed to miss the actual voting out bit. Which ones voted to keep Nancy??


----------



## Espresso (Oct 23, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Bugger me, that was some good Argentine Tango-ing.



My tiny mind was completely boggled by that.
I bet when you're first starting out with that you injure yourself and your partner a ridiculous amount.

Shame to see who went.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I managed to miss the actual voting out bit. Which ones voted to keep Nancy??


They had massive majorities in Stockport and parts of Cornwall.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 23, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Fucking hell - why are Nancy and Anton still there! I didn't see the show last night but i cannot believe that they deserved to stay more than Rory and Erin. Boo!
> 
> I still quite fancy Robbie btw


Rory was dull and no loss.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2011)

Who's idea was it for Robbie and Ola to dance at the Madejski?

Oddschecker now have Harry and Jason as the favourites, at 9/4.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2011)

i am not amused.

i've never enjoyed this thing of keeping in crap celebs cos it's funny. it isn't funny to me. the difference comes with something like russell, because he isn't amazing but he's really, properly trying and bringing something of a performance.  sles that don't even try properly (nancy, widdecombe, john sergeant, the awful woman off gmtv...) it's not fair when they stay longer than people who are better and trying harder. Rory was almost at the top of the leaderboard last week. he should still be in.

 i wish they would bring back the thing where the judges had the final say over who left out of the bottom two.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2011)

oh, and harry bores me.  like the girl with the big nose who brian fortuna nearly won with. technically might be good, but yawn. no personality.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i wish they would bring back the thing where the judges had the final say over who left out of the bottom two.



Ohhhhhhhhh, don't the judges decide who goes out now???

So it's just the person with the least public votes? I've missed the final bit every time this series, I thought the judges still decided.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2011)

they didn't decide all last year either.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

I should get an award for slowness.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i am not amused.
> 
> i've never enjoyed this thing of keeping in crap celebs cos it's funny.


I think it is sometimes funny, but it depends on the celeb. John Sargeant was funny (to me), because of his personality, and because the judges were so visibly miffed. Nancy isn't funny, because she just isn't likeable, and I don't think she thinks it's funny either.  I'm not sure she understands that she's the joke.

If we're going entirely on ability, then there should be no public votes, only judges' ones. And Russell should have gone out before Rory. He was kept in because his personality is more engaging than Rory's, who is frankly dull. There are always celebs kept in past their ability - Little Chris even won, when he wasn't the best dancer. It isn't just at the very bottom of the table that this voting for "your favourites" happens (indeed Tess encourages you to do it several times a week).

I do agree that the judges should vote off the loser of a dance-off, though. Ditching that was cowardice.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 24, 2011)

Len's Lens on Sunday was great Anton giving Nancy instructions during the dance  she's so bloody useless that she couldn't even follow them - hilarious

KoD


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2011)

Was actually coming online to ask anyway, before they mentioned Harry's 195 hours, but is there a limit to how much they can rehearse, or could a celeb legitimately just take the time off and dedicate soley to Strictly?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2011)

I suppose it must be up to them and their commitments.
We know that Chelsee is in Waterloo Road and Alex is in that One Show, but what about the rest of them? What else do Russell or Nancy or Lulu or Holly or Jason or Anita or Audley do as a job, just now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I suppose it must be up to them and their commitments.
> We know that Chelsee is in Waterloo Road and Alex is in that One Show, but what about the rest of them? What else do Russell or Nancy or Lulu or Holly or Jason or Anita or Audley do as a job, just now?



That is my understanding - they can do as much or as little as they like/are able.

Harry seems to be showing his personality a bit more now, I thought he was quite funny on ITT this evening.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Was actually coming online to ask anyway, before they mentioned Harry's 195 hours, but is there a limit to how much they can rehearse, or could a celeb legitimately just take the time off and dedicate soley to Strictly?


My understanding is that some do/have done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I suppose it must be up to them and their commitments.
> We know that Chelsee is in Waterloo Road and Alex is in that One Show, but what about the rest of them? What else do Russell or Nancy or Lulu or Holly or Jason or Anita or Audley do as a job, just now?


Lulu is still recording and touring, and selling her cosmetics on QVC.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 29, 2011)

After watching that, I fear for Audley. Mind you, he was a bit rubbish.
Fingers crossed that this is the week Nancy's luck _finally_ runs out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2011)

get rid of nancy, very boring now.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2011)

Bless, poor Chelsea. I didn't even see anything, did anyone? Presumably she was convinced she'd flashed a nipple.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2011)

We had to watch chelsee's dance again twice to actually work out what happened. And still couldn't, mainly cos whatshisname kept her tightly in hold.

That must be nancys last week, she was just shit, and anton is more and mire irritating by the minute.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the judges are getting really fucked off that NancynAnton are still in. Please, for the love of god, may they be gone this week. I wonder if Rory was upping his distress in an attempt to make people realise how fucking stupid it is keeping them in. They're not even funny, just piss poor

Apparently you could see one of Chelsee's aureoles.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think you actually see owt, certainly not without freeze-frame and serious zoom


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 30, 2011)

God make it stop, now I don't believe in God but I'm willing to suspend disbelief if he / she would only send down a lightning bolt targeted on Nancy & Anton.  Or failing that could someone at BT find a way of "losing" the calls voting for them? 

KoD


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2011)

Who'll be the others in the bottom two? Audley seems the obvious one.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 30, 2011)

As an aside, those girlies walking round in their underwear with those young fellermelads The Wanted looked well, a bit lacking, I thought. Dancing, I suppose we could call it, but it looked a bit feeble on this show.

Come on Audley, I'm rooting for you to stay in.


----------



## Celt (Oct 30, 2011)

Tess Daly is a funny lookin bird.

Audley and Nancy in the final two


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2011)

I felt sorry for Chelsee, she was very upset. Thought Pasha was very sweet looking after her as well.

Hope Nancy goes, she is so shit!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank god for that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2011)

hooray!!!!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank god!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 30, 2011)

Celt said:


> Tess Daly is a funny lookin bird.


I think she's pretty, but she wears some shocking frocks. Doesn't even look like she was there for the fitting of that bloody thing she's got on tonight.

Hurrah for Nancy and Anton finally getting the boot.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

There's some justice in the world after all


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 30, 2011)

so pleased that nobber du Beke has gone.

their farewell dance was about twice as long as it needed to be too. no love lost on either part, i think.


----------



## Celt (Oct 30, 2011)

I think she probably is pretty, but yes the frocks and severe hair don't help, she also delivers her lines in an odd blokey way.

Bye bye nancy.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> so pleased that nobber du Beke has gone.
> 
> their farewell dance was about twice as long as it needed to be too. no love lost on either part, i think.


she was rubbish and he's an idiot. that's about it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm glad Nancy went at last!

If they had a second phone in to "save one of these two", she'd have gone quicker.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 31, 2011)

She'd have gone a damn site quicker if they still had the dance off

Bring back the dance off

KoD


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15536138



> More than 300 viewers have complained to the BBC about Saturday's episode of Strictly Come Dancing, saying the dancing was too raunchy.



Eh?  A programme that has for seven years featured very scantily clad women and bare-chested lycra-clad men writhing around doing rumbas and tangos and show dances, and suddenly the line has been crossed by a Michael Jackson dance move?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-15536138
> 
> Eh? A programme that has for seven years featured very scantily clad women and bare-chested lycra-clad men writhing around doing rumbas and tangos and show dances, and suddenly the line has been crossed by a Michael Jackson dance move?


Some people really do have too much time on their hands....and not on their crotch!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

so, i'm just not getting the strickly lulu love-in. dull as.

audley is def improving, but he'll be in the bottom two again. hopefully with lulu.

harry is getting more appealing, but i'm somehow not quite buying it.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

oh, and jennifer overmarks even more comedically than alesha!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

i want a spangly poppy!

i really liked anita's charleston. best thing she's done by far.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

has JG given everyone the same mark??? what's the point?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

jason lacks flow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2011)

Controversy: my mum thinks Harry is a better dancer than Jason.

Oh, it seems everyone else thinks so too...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

alex - sloppy frame, gaps you could drive a truck through. quickstep is possibly my favourite dance and i only just enjoyed that.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

blimey - maybe i'm wrong!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Controversy: my mum thinks Harry is a better dancer than Jason.
> 
> Oh, it seems everyone else thinks so too...


yeah - jason is usually fab, but this and the paso - it's like a different dancer. really odd.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2011)

It's all a bit wooden tonight. I actually thought Alex was good and Harry looked a little more engaged. Anita still looks like she's made from matchsticks but she's enjoying it so much that it's lovely to watch


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2011)

well - i seem to be watching a different show tonight.

robbie was ok on an unchallenging waltz, but i though chelsee's chrleston was all over the place, and holly's jive was unenergised and clunky.

liked russell tho. very funny without being annoying.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely cannot believe Chelsee's marks, thought she looked very unfamiliar with the dance.

Holly looked fucking knackered half way through that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> well - i seem to be watching a different show tonight.
> 
> robbie was ok on an unchallenging waltz, but i though chelsee's chrleston was all over the place, and holly's jive was unenergised and clunky.
> 
> liked russell tho. very funny without being annoying.


Well at least we're watching the same show!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> has JG given everyone the same mark??? what's the point?


Kindle had a tizz while replying to this, but it actually looked like Bruno was admonishing her during Alex's marks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> has JG given everyone the same mark??? what's the point?


Once she'd started, she had to carry on.  She'd painted herself into a corner.  Oh, wait, nobody paints her etc ...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 5, 2011)

What the hell had happened to Tess' hair? The back seemed to have been pulled through a hedge.

Rumba is hard. Seen better than most of those - although I did quite like Chelsee's charleston - lots of nice spinny bits and so on.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought Lulu was all over the place, but she got pretty decent marks.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2011)

The silly sketch bits on the VTs are starting to annoy me. 

Loved Russell and really enjoyed the jive too. 

I have realised that there isn't really anyone I dislike left in the competition and so will be disappointed whoever goes from now on.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 6, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The silly sketch bits on the VTs are starting to annoy me.



Yes, agreed. I can just about cope with them on theme evenings, but last night was silly (although maybe if Jason D had danced with that tash on he'd have got more marks...)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2011)

Just catching up on this - Jennifer Grey is embarrasing, I feel for her 

I thought Audley was so sweet, despte not being a great dancer. I have a slightly and probably rather seedy crush on Harry, his samba wasn't as good as some of his other dances but he is still good dancer

OMG the flowery shirt Jason is wearing in the "first night" skit is one of Mr. QofG's favourites (M&S btw!)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh and I really, really like Robin - great dancer and I loved watching him in the charleston with Anita!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The silly sketch bits on the VTs are starting to annoy me.


Yup.  The fake excursions to "help get into the right frame of mind" were bad enough, but they've crossed the line and gone deep Peter Glaze/Don MacLean.  They should cease and desist forthwith.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 6, 2011)

Mam and I were saying exactly the same thing about the skits. It's so unnecessary, just tell the story of their rehearsals, that's all you need.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh and I really, really like Robin - great dancer and I loved watching him in the charleston with Anita!



Robin, or Bobby as they call him on It Takes Two, is a lovely man.  He was really sweet to Patsy Kensit last year as well.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. The fake excursions to "help get into the right frame of mind" were bad enough, but they've crossed the line and gone deep Peter Glaze/Don MacLean. They should cease and desist forthwith.


Yes, it's really, really fucking tiresome. I record it now so that I can skip them


----------



## Pinette (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the show but find it boring. It's so synthetic, that's the only word I can think of.  Too much idiotic padding, not enough content. Will watch the show tonight on i player but really find it immensely tedious. That silly Russell Grant makes me sick, so did the  aged femme fatale Edwina of the red knickers. But still, they're being paid thousands for this so I suppose their integrity is not compromised in their eyes.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just reading in the Sunday Fail (don't ask) that Nancy has written to the producer of strictly asking for an apology from Alisha for what she said last week. 

Apparently her comments were "defamatory and derogatory and directed at me personally as a woman" 

:Ffs:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2011)

Me76 said:


> I was just reading in the Sunday Fail (don't ask) that Nancy has written to the producer of strictly asking for an apology from Alisha for what she said last week.
> 
> Apparently her comments were "defamatory and derogatory and directed at me personally as a woman"
> 
> :Ffs:


Personally _as a woman_?

What were her comments?

‘Nancy, I think you are a sexy woman and you know how to work it, but I have to be honest – you are a walking disaster.

‘Your legs are so far apart and that’s not very feminine. You both should have stayed in the coffin.’

Lol.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Personally _as a woman_?
> 
> What were her comments?
> 
> ...


exactly!  

"I would like a public apology from Ms Dixon. I am also taking legal advice about other options open to me..."

Stupid, stupid woman.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh. Here it comes...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2011)

Enough of the unnecessary suspense already!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2011)

Westlife - just...go away


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 6, 2011)

No surprise about Audley, expect Lulu will be the second.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2011)

So Artem had done his back in yesterday. Is that why they got so clearly overmarked?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

please be lulu - but it won't be.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

hurrah! lulu gone!


----------



## innit (Nov 6, 2011)

Natalie not looking pleased.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

alesha looks like a bottle of sunny delight crossed with a dog's dinner tonight, btw.

also - the assistant choreographer who stood in for artem... is he the very hot boy who won 'so you think you can dance' this year?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 6, 2011)

"No-one saw it coming"? I beg to differ...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> alesha looks like a bottle of sunny delight crossed with a dog's dinner tonight, btw.
> 
> also - the assistant choreographer who stood in for artem... is he the very hot boy who won 'so you think you can dance' this year?


Yup - looked him up and Digital Spy confirmed it. He was rather good wasn't he!

Can't say I shall miss Lulu tbh, or Brendan.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> alesha looks like a bottle of sunny delight crossed with a dog's dinner tonight, btw.


The big ruffle thing at her shoulder?  She goes for those.  So does Tess.  Daft buggers.

I know Bruce is a national treasure and all, but they should really stand up to him when he demands to sing.  He'll respect them more for it in the long run.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

they are given (lent) gowns - i don't think they choose them as such, tho they probably have right of veto.  the shoulder things are obviously one designer's 'thing'.  but i meant that in combination with the ugly plunging keyhole effect.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugly?

Nah.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yup - looked him up and Digital Spy confirmed it. He was rather good wasn't he!
> 
> Can't say I shall miss Lulu tbh, or Brendan.


he was _hot_.  sadly i suspect he doesn't have the ballroom training to become a cast pro dancer. awesome tap dancer, though.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 6, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ugly?
> 
> Nah.


yeah. just cos you can see cleavage doesn't make it a good look. it made her look broad of shoulder and made her boobs look droopy.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Westlife - just...go away



It's a nonsense song anyway; anyone who's been in a hot air balloon has flown without wings. 

Is that 4 final twos Audley's been in now? He's a fighter, but other than Russell and Anita, the others are some way in front.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

That flesh coloured dress Tess was wearing on Sat was shocking.

Loved Russell, Anita and Alex this week. Glad Lulu's a goner.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2011)

stavros said:


> Is that 4 final twos Audley's been in now? He's a fighter, but other than Russell and Anita, the others are some way in front.


Anita?  She is quite good.  Robbie is the next worse.  Somehow, Alex & James have 7 marks fewer than Anita overll, too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

belboid said:


> Anita? She is quite good. Robbie is the next worse. Somehow, Alex & James have 7 marks fewer than Anita overll, too.


Anita is consistently over marked.


----------



## Pinette (Nov 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> That flesh coloured dress Tess was wearing on Sat was shocking.
> 
> Loved Russell, Anita and Alex this week. Glad Lulu's a goner.


Tell me why you love Russell?  I honestly want to know.  I feel sorry for him.  He doesn't look at all well. He can't dance. He's the token fool, just like Widdi and Serjeant but they were both stronger psychically and somehow didn't engage my pity like this.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2011)

i found widdecome and sergeant dull and irritating - they just weren't trying. had no passion for it.

grant is actually a better dancer than either, and he loves every second of the whole thing. because of his weight he'll not be a contender on skill, but his showmanship personality and passion make him likeable. i want to see more of him - whereas with widdecome and sergeant, we were just sposed to laugh at them because they were rubbish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me why you love Russell? I honestly want to know. I feel sorry for him. He doesn't look at all well. He can't dance. He's the token fool, just like Widdi and Serjeant but they were both stronger psychically and somehow didn't engage my pity like this.


i've managed to avoid paying attention to grant in the past. but he's shown himself to be a really nice person, and i've been very surprised by how genuinely attractive a personality he has. he hasn't said a word against anyone else, he's very good things to say about all his competitors, he does his best - and it's a pretty good best, in all honesty - and he was in 'on the buses'. what the fuck more do you want?


----------



## Pinette (Nov 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i've managed to avoid paying attention to grant in the past. but he's shown himself to be a really nice person, and i've been very surprised by how genuinely attractive a personality he has. he hasn't said a word against anyone else, he's very good things to say about all his competitors, he does his best - and it's a pretty good best, in all honesty - and he was in 'on the buses'. what the fuck more do you want?


What does 'on the buses' mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

Pinette said:


> What does 'on the buses' mean?


oh dear


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

Russell Grant was in On the Buses?  I didn't know that!  I thought he sprung to fame on breakfast tv in the 80s.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Russell Grant was in On the Buses? I didn't know that! I thought he sprung to fame on breakfast tv in the 80s.


it was in the sunday telegraph yesterday


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it was in the sunday telegraph yesterday


Ah, OK.  I got the Sunday Herald yesterday.  Because they had a mock-up of Wee Eck in Satanic horns on the front page.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2011)

and it was in the observer in 2006 http://www.guardian.co.uk/theobserver/2006/jan/01/features.review27


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't remember what I bought that day.

I have warmed to Grant, though, despite my thinking Astrologers are charlatans and leeches preying on the vulnerable.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 7, 2011)

PM in watching Strictly shocker!  

I like Russell because he's seems a lovely person, and is giving it his all.  Plus he can actually dance - he has natural rhythm and bounce.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Plus he can actually dance - he has natural rhythm and bounce.


Yes, well, I do think everyone is vastly - _vastly_ - overstating that, darling.


----------



## Pinette (Nov 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear


Sorry - I just thought it meant something like 'on the game', 'on his uppers',  'on the dole',  'on the sick', 'on the make' You know, that sort of thing....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

That Pinette's on the buses, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pinette (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> That Pinette's on the buses, if you know what I mean.


Glad to see someone knows what I meant but I still don't like Russell as a dancer or as a cuddly little astrologer, Uranus rising notwithstanding.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2011)

Did I not post about Artem?  I was sure I did.  Included a link and everything.  

He's fractured a bone in his back, and Brendan is dancing with Holly this week.  Possibly longer.

Where did I put that post, then?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Did I not post about Artem? I was sure I did. Included a link and everything.
> 
> He's fractured a bone in his back, and Brendan is dancing with Holly this week. Possibly longer.
> 
> Where did I put that post, then?



I hope you put it in the politics forum


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2011)

There was a time I had cred.  No longer.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2011)

shit - poor artem.

edit - how did he do it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> shit - poor artem.
> 
> edit - how did he do it?


Rehearsing on Friday.

Here.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've watched that Jive back since I read this and it astounds me how he danced it with a fracture of the spine.

Apparently treatment for this type of fracture is rest, especially stopping the activity that caused the issue, for about 6 weeks and then physio for a further 6 weeks after that.

Brendan may be back!  Although it would have been really funny if a pro guy had not left this week and Holly was left with Anton!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2011)

If anyone sees my lost post, let me know will you?  Cheers.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 9, 2011)

Wasn't there a story in the Mail (yeah, sorry  ) a couple of weeks back, about Kara throwing epic jealous wobblies because Artem and Holly were getting on so well?
 <<< conspiracy-theory-tastic ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2011)

To be honest, I've always thought it must be hard to watch your (romantic) partner dance with someone else, and get so close during the rehearsal process, as they must really. Imagine if you're a pro dancer you learn to handle it, but for someone outside the biz it might be quite hard.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 9, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be honest, I've always thought it must be hard to watch your (romantic) partner dance with someone else, and get so close during the rehearsal process, as they must really. Imagine if you're a pro dancer you learn to handle it, but for someone outside the biz it might be quite hard.



Holly's got a millionaire boyfriend though so I don't think Kara's got anything to worry about.  I did lol the other day when Christopher Biggins said "Holly's boyfriend's really, really rich" in It takes Two.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 9, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be honest, I've always thought it must be hard to watch your (romantic) partner dance with someone else, and get so close during the rehearsal process, as they must really. Imagine if you're a pro dancer you learn to handle it, but for someone outside the biz it might be quite hard.



It was hilarious last year, when Pamela was clearly getting such a kick out of dancing with James


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 9, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Holly's got a millionaire boyfriend though so I don't think Kara's got anything to worry about. I did lol the other day when Christopher Biggins said "Holly's boyfriend's really, really rich" in It takes Two.


Fair enough, but logic doesn't really come into this sort of thing, does it? And also, it's almost irrelevant if Holly's not interested, Kara would be worried about Artem. Again, I'm not saying anything _is_ happening, just that I can easily see how watching your b/f dancing and rehearsing with another woman (or vice-versa, of course) might prove emotionally difficult.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2011)

Soft tissue damage after all, not a fracture.  Still painful, though.  I know about that.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

How high was he on pain killers on ITT?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2011)

Spaced.    Much more comfortable around Holly than usual.  (Far from being in lust with each other, I think they don't get on).


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

i love tess's emerald spangle dress - though something very odd happening at the seam when she cocked her leg - does it have pockets???!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

james jordan has a well-developed choreographic bent for the cheese... but that was chronic.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Not keen on the sneakers for jive. They did ALex's feet no favours, anyway.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

I do love Alex though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i love tess's emerald spangle dress - though something very odd happening at the seam when she cocked her leg - does it have pockets???!!



I kind of like the Emerald City dress...Mr. QofG's doesn't! But he has spotted Robin's red triby in the background


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

That's some frock Ola's nearly wearing! Blimey.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

i can just see mr quoggy in a red trilby!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Unless someone actually falls over and falls flat on their face, I reckon this could be it for Audley. Awww.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

Bloody hell Audley was shit.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

was he even trying?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

as ian waite said on wednesday. the argenine tango is much easier for men, isn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

love that dark wine-coloured velvet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

I really like Aliona's dress. Beautiful colour.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

shame about the pleather lapels on harry's waistcoat, really.

i'd have given aliona a chignon rather than that fishtail plait, too.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm getting a bit bored with Len's attitude towards Craig, you know. Craig's the only one who gives proper marks.
That aside, oh yes, Aliona really suits that colour.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

Harry and Aliona were great.

I thought Jason was undermarked last week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

i liked craig as head judge.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

the thing with jason, that i think made his rumba look odd, is, he's got no shaping in his arms when they go out. they're like 'plane wings.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

and craig agrees with me!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

I liked that from Jason, thought it was lovely. Plus I would like a body like Kristina's!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i liked craig as head judge.


There's a thing, what is the point in having a head judge when there is no casting vote any more? Seems more than a little bit pointless.

Jason and Kristina's dance was beautiful.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that from Jason, thought it was lovely. Plus I would like a body like Kristina's!



She looked gorgeous I thought.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww, I rather liked that. I wasn't keen on Chelsee at first but she is a sweet little thing really.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

I do like Chelsee and Pasha. That was very dreamy and I don't usually like the foxtrot.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

I *heart* Robin!!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I *heart* Robin!!



Him and Anita are so likeable together.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I do like Chelsee and Pasha. That was very dreamy and I don't usually like the foxtrot.



I love the way she calls him Pash-o or Pash for short.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend Manuel will approve of the proper tango music.  She's doing quite well I think.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

that was marvellous! anita's best dance - and a bloody good argentine tango in its own right.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it fair that a woman of 62's got a better figure than me? Is it?Arghghgh.
Nicely done dance, though not nineworthy, I wouldn't have said.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

i missed the scores for anita - anyone?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Rumba, eh? Time for me to put the kettle on. Can't stand it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Bloody hell Audley was shit.


Wasn't he?  I wanted Russell to go this week, but after that I'm sorry, but he's got to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

hmm. odd choreography where she was sitting down, and then getting back into standing.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i missed the scores for anita - anyone?



7, 8, 9, 9 I think.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Tht frock does nothing for her while she's standing up. Unless she is pregnant.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

Ms T said:


> 7, 8, 9, 9 I think.


thanks.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

oh, russell...


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Dearie me.
Audley and Russell in the bottom two and whoever goes would be no loss at this stage.
Flavia is doing her best to get kicked off, isn't she?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2011)

Got to be Audley to go hasn't it? He was shit!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 12, 2011)

i don't think so (edit - to espresso). i think she's enjoying it, and making great entertainment.

russell won't be in the bottom two with the public. audley and robbie, with audley to go - is my prediction.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Fair enough, spanglechick.
I suppose I think that because I fear for Russell when it gets to two dances a week. Can't see him managing that.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

I see I was mistaken with my prediciton yesterday, but it has to be Audley going now, doesn't it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I see I was mistaken with my prediciton yesterday, but it has to be Audley going now, doesn't it?


It must be - I mean Anita is so much better than he is. And I will be upset if Robin goes 

Err....violin man...not for me, thanks!!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

I do like a bit of Andre Rieu. Always makes me wish I could waltz.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2011)

The right decision, Audley has been sweet but time for him to go


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

He seemed very nice throughout, but yup; his time had come.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 13, 2011)

Good man

And he visited Crisis last week too (under the radar)..

http://www.crisis.org.uk/news.php/333/audley-harrison-mbe-visits-crisis-skylight-london


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

So I was in the bar at work today and look who was there watching the results show:







He was very sweet. And very happy to be going to Wembley next week. Apparently he's doing the salsa - you heard it here first.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice photo!
You'll know this, seeing as I presume you are that lady there with him - how tall is he?
I know he looks tall next to Ola but I bet everyone would, I presume she is teeny weeny.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

Taller than I thought - which is what I said to him.  

I'm not small - 5'8" - so as you can see he's a couple of inches taller, maybe a little under 6 foot.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Taller than I thought - which is what I said to him.
> 
> I'm not small - 5'8" - so as you can see he's a couple of inches taller, maybe a little under 6 foot.



That sounds like something I'd say. Excellent 
I'm the same height as you, so now I can imagine where he'd be on me - errr, as it were - ta for filling me in.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 13, 2011)

Woof!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

It was a bit embarrassing asking for a photo - but I had to for you guys!  Maybe I'll make it my mission to get photographed with a different Strictly celeb next week.  Any preferences?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was a bit embarrassing asking for a photo - but I had to for you guys! Maybe I'll make it my mission to get photographed with a different Strictly celeb next week. Any preferences?


I want the whole set by the end of the series - hurry


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

Any you can muster, you groupie you!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

I might try for Robin - or maybe Russell!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I want the whole set by the end of the series - hurry


 
I'm only at work the next two Saturdays before Xmas - that might be tricky but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Artem please


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope you get them all and for my real request; it has to be Craig for me, please. I luuurve hm.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg, it has to be Jason. : o


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I hope you get them all and for my real request; it has to be Craig for me, please. I luuurve hm.



I do too.

Strictly Stalker.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 13, 2011)

yes, yes!  craigandjasonandrobinandrussellandzoe, please!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It was a bit embarrassing asking for a photo - but I had to for you guys! Maybe I'll make it my mission to get photographed with a different Strictly celeb next week. Any preferences?


Aliona, please.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I might try for Robin - or maybe Russell!


Oooh Robin please - both me and Mr.QofG's love him. In fact at the start of yesterday's show when Ola, Katya and Flavia were dancing Me.QofG's squealed "All my favourites....it just needs Robin to make it perfect!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 19, 2011)

My best friend is at Wembley!


----------



## grit (Nov 19, 2011)

Catsuit, that is all....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 19, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2011)

grit said:


> Catsuit, that is all....



Yes, can someone tell what Robbie's dancing was like please, because I didn't really have my eyes on him (ditto for Harry).


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like Robbie is out, from his tone on 606


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, that shows you what I know


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

blimey - so the other one in the bottom two? reckon it could be holly. can't imagine she has much popular support.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2011)

I reckon you're right.  Shame in one way, she's probably a better dancer than any of that four, but not as good as any of the other three.  She isn't a very engaging personality tho, perfectly pleasant, but far too laid back to pull the votes in


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2011)

stavros said:


> Yes, can someone tell what Robbie's dancing was like please, because I didn't really have my eyes on him (ditto for Harry).


excitable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2011)

Il Divo...not for me thanks

I hope it is Russell who goes, Holly is a far better dancer and much as I have enjoyed him I think he should go.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

get me with my skills of prediction.

tbh, i could see either going home - but if you made me place a bet, i'd bet on holly to go. she lacks personality, there's no chemistry between them as a couple (might've been better for her if brendan had stayed)... and remember that the typical scd viewer / voter is female - she won't be getting the 'fancying' vote.  Beautiful women have won or done well in strictly, but they've had engaging personalities.  Alesha, interestingly, seemed much more likeable and fun during her strictly run than she does now.  Chelsee after an unlikeable start somes across as totally lovely and bonkers and completely natural, and alex is just adorable.  holly's a bit rachel stevens.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

Russel Grant out please!

Oh thank fuck for that.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

ahh - quoggy has it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2011)

he was a bit rubbish tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> ahh - quoggy has it!


I am a little surprised tbh but the right decision I think - Russell has been great but I am not sorry to see him go 

Haven't really enjoyed the Wembley experience though, they all looked and sounder like they were in a wind tunnel!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah - not too sad to see russell go... but unlike previous lame duck contestants, i wasn't finding him annoying - he did try and his comic routines weren't cringey, they were fun.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2011)

he was more charming than all the other lame ducks, apart from john sergeant, who he bettered by being able to dance _a little bit_

& while Holly is as dull as Rachel Stevens, she [Ms Stevens] did end up coming second


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

no, wembley was a terrible thing. the best dances stuck to the raised plinth in the middle.  the group/prodances looked horribly messy and scrappy.

the bigger floor at blackpool is fine, but the wembley floor was too big.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2011)

fur coat and no knickers basically


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2011)

It was time for Russell to go.  He wasn't as entertaining as all that.

Poor Jason, though, eh?  He's so diligent and earnest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> no, wembley was a terrible thing.


Totally agree.  What was the point?  So we could have bad sound and echo?  Stick to the studio.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

tickets were £20 a pop for children in need.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> tickets were £20 a pop for children in need.


Ah, OK, so that's a point.  But I bet they raised more in the past when the calls were to raise money for CIN...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 20, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, OK, so that's a point. But I bet they raised more in the past when the calls were to raise money for CIN...


yup - but i'd imagine the show budget for the whole series now hinges on the voting calls.  a lot of the extra costs for this weekend especially venue hire, i'd guess, will have been donated because it's for charidee.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 20, 2011)

belboid said:


> Sounds like Robbie is out, from his tone on 606


 I thought exactly the same thing!

I agree that it was an appropriate time for Russell to leave. He's been entertaining but it's time to get serious 

Think Harry is the only one who's in any way safe, and could take some beating. Jason plateued ages ago, Holly has never consistently been at her best (and has been said possibly lacks the popular vote) and Alex just may not be improvimg emough (though she could be the dark horse).

Oh, Chelsee. Never quite understood the hype for her.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 21, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> no, wembley was a terrible thing. the best dances stuck to the raised plinth in the middle. the group/prodances looked horribly messy and scrappy.
> 
> the bigger floor at blackpool is fine, but the wembley floor was too big.



I agree, I didn't enjoy the wembley experience at all.
Too much space for them to fill so they seemed to spend half of their dancing time running from one place to another.



spanglechick said:


> <snip> Chelsee after an unlikeable start somes across as totally lovely and bonkers and completely natural, and alex is just adorable. holly's a bit rachel stevens.



I really, really didn't expect to like Chelsee, but I've warmed to her and now I think she's lovely 

I'm disappointed that Jason hasn't lived up to his early promise.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 21, 2011)

Jason's enthusiasm and determination doesn't make up for the fact that he's not consistent. Holly isn't consistent either. IMO it's between Chelsee and Harry


----------



## Ms T (Nov 21, 2011)

A bit gutted for Russell and the Flav.  But it's the most exciting Strictly for ages - no massive frontrunner.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2011)

Only just caught up but thought it was the right result. Although watching Russell on yesterday's ITT I did well up.  Will definitely miss him.

I didn't enjoy the Wembley experience really either.  I think for the group dancing, you had to be there and for the competition, as has been said, too much running.

Holly's boring me.  Jason's annoying me with his seeming to take it too seriously.  Alex is growing on me a lot.  Harry I don't really notice a lot of the time.  Chelsee I'm liking more than I expected to but I just want to pat her on the head and go to a different room really.

Erm, who's left? Oh, Anita and Robbie.

Anita should go next but won't cos she has 'rent a pro'* Brendan this week.  so Robbie to go this week, then Anita the next.

*from ITT


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2011)

Harry was good tonight, really liked his quickstep


----------



## Espresso (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the quickstep is my absolute favourite dance. To watch, not to do, I hasten to add. I can't dance for toffee. 

I think the winner of this here series has to be either Chelsee or Harry, they're just streeeeeets ahead of the rest. Jason Donovan should tell Kristina he's never doing another dance with any kicks. Not his forte at all. Holly's red frock tonight was fanastic. I' love to have something like that hidden away in my wardrobe. And the sort of body to be able to wear it. And have the kind of social life that would include the sort of event you'd need to be going to to wear it! 
Robbie or Anita for the chop tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2011)

I reckon Robbie in the bottom with Holly or Anita. Getting a bit bored of Holly and Artem myself so wouldn't mind seeing her go


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

i'd agree with that.

so frustrated at jason making silly mistakes two weeks in a row. you get the strong hint that his jive and his charleston would have scored 40, were it not for the cockups.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2011)

Harry was fantastic.  He was way ahead everyone else in both the set dances and the swingathon.

Not seeing what was good about Anita's dance at all.  I thought it was dull, basic and repetitive. But I think Robbie's for the off this week.  Which is fair enough.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2011)

Bruce actually had a couple of quite good lines tonight. They were scripted obviously (the Holly one about being an Australian Bruce/Sheila was quite funny), but his hamming of it after delivery is getting unbearable. Please fucking retire.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2011)

stavros said:


> Bruce actually had a couple of quite good lines tonight. They were scripted obviously (the Holly one about being an Australian Bruce/Sheila was quite funny), but his hamming of it after delivery is getting unbearable. Please fucking retire.


Why does he have to explain every fecking punchline?

I agree there were a couple of good ones for a change tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> *Why does he have to explain every fecking punchline*?
> 
> I agree there were a couple of good ones for a change tonight.



That annoys me too - though the one about taking a week to get excited did make me laugh


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That annoys me too - though the one about taking a week to get excited did make me laugh


That was the other good one.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Why does he have to explain every fecking punchline?



That gets right on my wick.
ESPECIALLY because he always waits for the laughter to die down so as to explain it. For the love of God, man; if they're already laughing, they've  got it. So shut up. Shutupshutupshutup.

Argh!


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe dementia's kicked in and he thinks he's still a 1950s dancehall.

Who would be the obvious replacement though? Anton would probably put his hat in the ring. Dale Winton and Graham Norton also spring to mind, but does Strictly need any more camp?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 26, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. They should give it to Bradley Walsh.
I am the only person I've ever heard who's ever said this, so I doubt it will ever happen, but I think he'd be just the ticket.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

ugh, no. he makes me cringe. he's like shane ritchie or someone of that ilk.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 26, 2011)

Shane Richie is a smarmy, slithery git. And yet even he doesn't make me cringe as much as Dale Winton, Graham Norton or Bruce Forsyth. 

I also have a massive crush on Mr Walsh, so I do admit that this may be clouding my opinion. 
But even so, I think he'd be good at it. Old school variety chappie, good presenter, can sing and dance a bit and seems to have a nice way with folk on telly, when he's on The Chaser.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been in camp chelsee but I think I might switch allegiance to camp harry. That quickstep was amazing. I voted for anita 

I want robbie to go - he's just a parody and not a very funny one.

I have no idea who bradly walsh is but I don't think you can have enough camp personally


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

he's not camp. he's like shane ritchie.  he's a very ITV light entertainment.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2011)

I hate shane ritchie. I want to kill him


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I hate shane ritchie. I want to kill him


he had an awful sketch show in the 90s. it had a terrible catchphrase: 'it's a puuuuuuuuh-pehhhhhhht'. (puppet). yuck. he makes my skin crawl.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed Holly and Artem's dance (although I agree that she's a bit dull), Artem is a bloody brilliant choreographer.
Robbie or Anita to go tonight I think.

When it was just Chelsee and Harry left in the swingathon BoatieBloke was excitedly shouting at the telly "that's how the final is going to look, Harry & Chelsee, you mark my words"


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

stavros said:


> Bruce actually had a couple of quite good lines tonight. They were scripted obviously (the Holly one about being an Australian Bruce/Sheila was quite funny), but his hamming of it after delivery is getting unbearable. Please fucking retire.



He reminds me of my granny (when she was alive anyway...). Which is quite nice I suppose.

But I generally agree he should retire and be wheeled out for special occasions to be looked at and prodded with sticks.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 27, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I think the winner of this here series has to be either Chelsee or Harry, they're just streeeeeets ahead of the rest.



I reckon so - with Donovan probably as the other finalist (assuming there's three in the final?). Harry's better all round, certainly at this point, but I wonder if Chelsee can pull out a better set of 3/4 dances for the final - her best 3/4 might be as good as his anyway.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I reckon either Jason or Alex as the 3rd person in the final.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 27, 2011)

The final will be between Chelsee & Harry though i think Harry has the edge, third between Jason & Alex, depends on how consistant Jason is as he does seem to drop the odd dancing clanger and Alex is more consistant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2011)

Aww bless, sorry to see Anita - and Robin! - go should have been Robbie really I feel.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad Robbie didn't go. Especially tonight.

Harry to win it. I hope Jason goes. Admittedly it's unlikely as he is very good but he's a total creep!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2011)

Glitter said:


> I*'m glad Robbie didn't go. Especially tonight*.
> 
> Harry to win it. I hope Jason goes. Admittedly it's unlikely as he is very good but he's a total creep!


Aye, it is going to be a difficult week for him


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Glitter said:


> I'm glad Robbie didn't go. Especially tonight.
> 
> Harry to win it. I hope Jason goes. Admittedly it's unlikely as he is very good but he's a total creep!



I was really worried about Robbie and glad he wasn't interviewed.  He was in pieces earlier today bless him 

I'd have rather Holly went than Anita.  Holly's a better dancer but Anita had more joie d'vivre iyswim.

Anyway, Harry or Chelsee to win I reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> *I was really worried about Robbie and glad he wasn't interviewed. He was in pieces earlier today bless him*
> 
> I'd have rather Holly went than Anita. Holly's a better dancer but Anita had more joie d'vivre iyswim.
> 
> Anyway, Harry or Chelsee to win I reckon.



Yes, I saw him on the news earlier poor thing. The results show was recorded last night so he wouldn't have known but still, it'll be tough for him this week 

I would rather Holly had gone too, I like watching Anita and I really adore Robin


----------



## Glitter (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you sure? Doesn't the voting carry on until Sunday?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes, I saw him on the news earlier poor thing. The results show was recorded last night so he wouldn't have known but still, it'll be tough for him this week
> 
> I would rather Holly had gone too, I like watching Anita and I really adore Robin


holly was better than anita though. she don't like vallance (i think its a competitive thing) but even she agreed that dobson had to go. i hope savage don't win on some twisted sympathy vote now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Are you sure? Doesn't the voting carry on until Sunday?


No - the beeb try to pretend that it is a Sunday show but it is recorded straight after the live show. Not sure what time the voting ends - Digital Spy go into this a lot and even have a spoiler thread which gives you the result on Saturday night, if you want to know it!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2011)

I was wrong, then. Robbie wasn't even in the bottom two.  He should have been, but wasn't. I'm not sorry Anita went, though.  I think she's been consistently overmarked.

Holly shouldn't have been in the bottom two if it was about dancing, since she's far better than Robbie, Anita and on last night's performance, Alex.  I'm not surprised, though, because she just doesn't have a personality you warm to.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah it's a pre-record. Robbie was on 5live til 7, bless him. Don't think he was up to much after that. 
He did a grand job btw.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - the beeb try to pretend that it is a Sunday show but it is recorded straight after the live show.


You can tell this because random dancers who are no longer in the competition appear behind Tess in the balcony on Saturday wearing costumes they'll be dancing in on "Sunday".


----------



## Glitter (Nov 27, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Yeah it's a pre-record. Robbie was on 5live til 7, bless him.


Yeah I heard that...I just thought they were in the same building :shake:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Aye, it is going to be a difficult week for him


What's happened to him?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 27, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> What's happened to him?


Gary Speed has killed himself. Good friend of Robbie's. He's in bits.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> What's happened to him?


What Glitter just said - Gary Speed was a good friend and kind of a mentor to him. He's been talking about it quite a bit on the news today and has been in pieces


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2011)

Glitter said:


> Gary Speed has killed himself. Good friend of Robbie's. He's in bits.


Poor man.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 27, 2011)

Today's papers were reporting that Robbie Savage spent the night in a hotel with Natalie Lowe. Wonder if his obvious distress at the death of Gary Speed will cool their jets a bit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Poor man. I didn't know that.


it is quite a shocker tbf http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15911321


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it is quite a shocker tbf http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15911321


I heard the headline, but didn't know it was suicide.  Or indeed who he was.  Had no idea he was a friend of Robbie's.  Sad story.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2011)

Holly and Chelsee were the stand outs for me tonight.
I think Alex's number might be up. She and Robbie are lagging behind the others by a pretty substantial margin, so it should be one of those two to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2011)

is it just me, or did tonight lack excitement and sparkle?  apart from chelsee, everything was just a bit dull... and i usually LOVE the american smooth.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Holly and Chelsee were the stand outs for me tonight.


Both excellent.

I want especially to congratulate Aliona, though, for choreographing the only rumba ever that I haven't thought silly and uncomfortable.  It was an actual _dance_!  Well done.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Both excellent.
> 
> I want especially to congratulate Aliona, though, for choreographing the only rumba ever that I haven't thought silly and uncomfortable. It was an actual _dance_! Well done.



From (very old) memory Colin Jackson's was certainly better.

Chelsee's jive was pretty decent. Hollys Paso not bad at all, but there's nothing really casting a spell like it has occasionally by this time in the compeition in the past I think. But I might be just being a grumpy old git - and they're all pretty darned good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> From (very old) memory Colin Jackson's was certainly better.


I'm not talking technical ability, but my ability to stay in the room when a rumba is on.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not talking technical ability, but my ability to stay in the room when a rumba is on.



I'd agree with that. I cannot abide the rumba, ususally. It just seems to me to be an exercise in posing with the addition of either wibble and sap or grope and gurn, but this one just seemed strong, decisive and interesting to watch.


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2011)

Chelsee was the stand out by far for me tonight.

Whichever judge said Ola was overdressed was very much OTM. It could signal Robbie's exit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

stavros said:


> Chelsee was the stand out by far for me tonight.
> 
> Whichever judge said Ola was overdressed was very much OTM. It could signal Robbie's exit.



that was Bruce. Being pervy as usual.


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> that was Bruce. Being pervy as usual.



Apparently, the only living man to have fucked three different Miss Worlds (the other was George Best).


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2011)

stavros said:


> Apparently, the only living man to have fucked three different Miss Worlds (the other was George Best).



And where, pray tell do you live, if George Best is a living man? 
Give my regards to Elvis when you see him next.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2011)

And anyway, who takes the register, and where are the reports published?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 4, 2011)

I *heart* Robbie and am disappointed


----------



## Ms T (Dec 4, 2011)

Robbie was so gracious in defeat. It was the right decision though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm glad Robbie went, he was really lagging behind the rest of them. I thought Chelsee was brilliant and Harry pretty good although I think the rumba is a pretty meh dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Robbie was so gracious in defeat. It was the right decision though.


He was, but the number of times he mentioned "changing the public's perception" made me a little


----------



## belboid (Dec 5, 2011)

A little bit of a shame to see Robbie go, but he is a long way behind the rest of them.  Alex should be next, tho Holly still isn't caputurng the imagination much, I guess. She did do a fine job on saturday tho, she does a much better sexy than Alex. Chelsee is miles ahead tho, and really should romp home.  Tho the best dancer only actually wins about half the time, so there is hope for Jason (granny pleasing older gents making up pretty much all the non-best dancer winners)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2011)

I actually thought Jason was undermarked on Saturday, and Chelsee overmarked.  Although she was brilliant, she made a mistake which Jason would have been penalised for.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsee has been overmarked quite a few times IMHO, my mum and I were talking on Saturday about how we can't understand why the judges seem to love her so much. I think it was her Charleston in particular where they were most out of step* with the evidence.

*not intended!


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2011)

Espresso said:


> And where, pray tell do you live, if George Best is a living man?
> Give my regards to Elvis when you see him next.



"the other *was* George Best" - Note my use of the pass tense, and I also said Forsyth was the only living man, hence indicating that anyone else who had done it was no longer living.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, go on then. I'll let you off. I was just in a giddy mood when I read your post.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Ah, go on then. I'll let you off. I was just in a giddy mood when I read your post.



Nice to apologise to me, to apologise to me......


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 6, 2011)

Sad to see Robbie go but it was the right decision as the remaining competitors are better.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2011)

I may have to vote for Harry. if I do will I see him in that sailor suit again? 

The 'amusing' training sections are embarrasing - please stop them


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The 'amusing' training sections are embarrasing - please stop them


Indeed.

(I laughed at the famous five one, though.    )


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2011)

Natalie Lowe looked fairly odd in the background behind Tess then, fiddling with her frock.

Chelsee is still my winner.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2011)

I have voted for Harry - twice!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 10, 2011)

That was proper dancing tonight though - much better class.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have voted for Harry - twice!


more of a holly fan myself


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2011)

Alex has to go, she is so far behind the others. Hopefully Harry to go with her. Yes, technically he is very good, but he's such a horribly smug cunt, who refuses to dance with his actual partner! He's always dancing withthe camera, and not the gorgeous Aliona. Weirdo

Voted for Jason & Holly


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Jason's last dance was AMAZING 
Chelsea's dance was good but certainly not worthy of four 10's.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2011)

chelsee's paso was really poor. she looked bored all the way through, i'm sure she went wrong more than once, and clearly at the end she thought it was shit too. oh and her dress was hideous. massively overmarked.

as was holly's charleston, which was an awesome idea and great choreography, but she was really struggling.

boring, sleepy holly and lovely-but-shit alex to go, please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2011)

Holly and Alex will go.  Alex, because she isn't as good as the others, Holly because the public just hasn't taken to her.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 10, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Holly and Alex will go. Alex, because she isn't as good as the others, Holly because the public just hasn't taken to her.


Agree. 

I love Holly though, and wanted Alex and Jason to go.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2011)

I want Jason to win it I think, because he seems to be enjoying himself more than anyone else.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Holly and Alex will go. Alex, because she isn't as good as the others, Holly because the public just hasn't taken to her.


Holly never acknowledges the crowd, nor does she ever acknowledge that without the public vote, she's toast. She's arrogant and doesn't come across as a very nice person. I agree with you - Harry, Chelsee and Jason in the final


----------



## Pinette (Dec 11, 2011)

I would like Jason to win because to my mind he is the best dancer - it's just his face that lets him down.  I can't describe his face.  It's almost dummy-like.  He can't help it.  Wouldn't mind Chelsee winning.  My favourite person is Holly, but she's very lumpen and lacks grace on the dancefloor.  So my vote goes to Jason or Chelsee.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> chelsee's paso was really poor. she looked bored all the way through, i'm sure she went wrong more than once, and clearly at the end she thought it was shit too. oh and her dress was hideous. massively overmarked.


i thought she started really badly, but then really got hre shit together and gave a very impressive performance.  nor worthy of four tens, but thats down to some fairly blatant marking to maximise the chances of the 'right' people getting thru to the final.

which they probly will, with alex n holy gonna's. Holly has really improved and I'd rather see her in the final than arrogant 'arry. Bit he's a shoe in, boringly


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2011)

That exhibition stuff is no doubt very clever and talented and takes years of dedication and serious training and what have you, but I always think they are more like gymnasts than dancers.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Holly never acknowledges the crowd, nor does she ever acknowledge that without the public vote, she's toast. She's arrogant and doesn't come across as a very nice person. I agree with you - Harry, Chelsee and Jason in the final


I was right 

Jason hasn't improved that much - he was pretty good from the start and has also had loads of dancing training in the past I'd think. Harry and Chelsee haven't. I'm not sure I want to win


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm delighted Harry and Chelsee (is that really how she spells it?) have made it but I was hoping Holly would get through. She isn't going to win it but she's a) better than Jason and Alex and b) not a creep (Jason) and not a carbon copy of a former (mediocre) contestant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2011)

Espresso said:


> That exhibition stuff is no doubt very clever and talented and takes years of dedication and serious training and what have you, but I always think they are more like gymnasts than dancers.


I don't like it.  It's silly.  The thing is, there's no light and shade.  It's like a Pixies song with only the shouting bits.  The lifts aren't exciting, because it's _only_ lifts.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 11, 2011)

just seen the outcome on catch up. very pleased.

jason has worked so much harder than everyone else, from what i can tell. he takes it very seriously and i think that can be a bit off-putting, but he is more entertaining than holly, when he dances. mind you, so he should be - he's spent much of the last 20 years doing musical theatre. which is an advantage, but possibly less of one than some might think.  it's not 'dance training' at all, really. but it is sequences, and precision, and long days of training, and selling the story through larger-than-life acting.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2011)

Pinette said:


> I would like Jason to win because to my mind he is the best dancer - it's just his face that lets him down. I can't describe his face. It's almost dummy-like. He can't help it. Wouldn't mind Chelsee winning. My favourite person is Holly, but she's very lumpen and lacks grace on the dancefloor. So my vote goes to Jason or Chelsee.



yeah, Jason's facial expressions are so over the top, they're just cringey. He really needs to tone it down.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 12, 2011)

The right couples in the final IMO.  I am going to miss Alex though, very lovely person. 

With the show dance - what was going on with the lighting and the woman's face? It looked like she had lipstick on around the outside of her lips.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> mind you, so he should be - he's spent much of the last 20 years doing musical theatre. which is an advantage,



It's difficult to predict who'll be good from their line of work. I thought Joe Calzaghe would be alright, light on his toes, fit, used to rhythmic training, but he was fairly shite.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2011)

Me76 said:


> The right couples in the final IMO. I am going to miss Alex though, very lovely person.
> 
> With the show dance - what was going on with the lighting and the woman's face? It looked like she had lipstick on around the outside of her lips.



I thought that as well but when she was in close up it was fine.  Weird


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2011)

Jason's show dance was great, but I thought his first dance was over marked.  Not that the marks matter any more.

Anyway, I predict Jason to go out first, then Harry to win.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2011)

Harry deserved to win. Chelsee wasn't as good tonight as she has been - she made a few mistakes but Harry was bloody perfect. I bet his home is immaculate - he looks like a bit of a perfectionist.

Is that white bit on the side of his head a scar or a white streak? My mum and I keep arguing about it


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2011)

Brucie was proper annoyed at the McFly boys for running on!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Brucie was proper annoyed at the McFly boys for running on!



Wasn't he  He turned into a proper grumpy old man there for a moment.
I thought the best dancer won, but I Jason definitely had the best show dance.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2011)

Jason was in a great position last night though - he knew there was no chance of winning against those two so he just went out and enjoyed himself with no pressure. And he smashed it!

Delighted for Harry though. He was easily the best although Chelsee gave him a good run for his money.

Really nice to see how tight the McFly boys obviously are as well. They've been there every week and proper supporting him on Twitter (and Dougie when he was in the jungle).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2011)

Catching up in this at the moment, even though I know who won. It's so great!!


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2011)

It looked like Brucie didn't know who the McFly boys were and thought they were dangerous invaders, but then dementia is a horrible condition.

Harry was the best, but I did want Jason to win.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 18, 2011)

Harry was always going to win. Very constant. Chelsee still annoyed me with her fake hair but between her and Jason was close. 

Looking forward to a christmas special with new people rather than just a fake rehash of the series. Sue Pollard with Anton to be a car crash.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Sue Pollard with Anton to be a car crash.



Do you think he volunteers for the, ahem, left field candidates? Widdecombe, Dell'Olio....

Someone told me today that Ola and James were leaving. Don't give a toss about him, but she and her wardrobe will be much missed if so.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2011)

stavros said:


> Someone told me today that Ola and James were leaving. Don't give a toss about him, but she and her wardrobe will be much missed if so.


The story is that they're being ousted, rather than leaving of their own accord.  The reports say that James publicly disagreeing with Craig is the reason.  How true any of this is, I don't know.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 22, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The story is that they're being ousted, rather than leaving of their own accord. The reports say that James publicly disagreeing with Craig is the reason. How true any of this is, I don't know.



I'd have thought that would be good for ratings wouldn't it? Bit of a mild argument and all. Ola's costumes are pretty good for ratings as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 22, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I'd have thought that would be good for ratings wouldn't it? Bit of a mild argument and all.


I'd have thought so, too.  I have no way of knowing how accurate the reports are, I was only passing on the information to stavros.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 2, 2012)

In bumpworthy news, seems the BBC has confirmed today that Alesha Dixon will not be back. DigitalSpy reckon she's going to be a judge on Britain's got Talent.
Oooo.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2012)

karen hardy, do we think?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheryl Cole*

*!!1!


----------



## FiFi (Jan 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> karen hardy, do we think?


We can hope.
But what do I know, she is proberably considered "too old" by the beeb


----------



## Espresso (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly Brook was hoiked off BGT by Mr Cowell and she was a contestant on Strictly, if they fancy a swap. In a similar vein, maybe SCD will ask The Hoff. He was a competitor on DWTS *and* a judge on BGT. 

I rather think I'd like to see someone we don't know. I don't mean me, but someone who is/was a dancer in who has done something proper in the real dancing world but that only yer actual dancers know know. After all, who of us had heard of Len before this?


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> karen hardy, do we think?



Either or both more likely;


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 2, 2012)

nah. i'd put money that they will not have an all-male panel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 3, 2012)

Espresso said:


> After all, who of us had heard of Len before this?


Anyone who watched the old Come Dancing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> karen hardy, do we think?



I really hope so, she would be my first choice
*crosses fingers*


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Anyone who watched the old Come Dancing.



I've never seen it. Heard of it, of course. Wiki tells me it ran until 1998, so I was a proper grown up while it was still on, but, no. Never seen it.
If he was on it as a competitor I bet I was only a baby!


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> nah. i'd put money that they will not have an all-male panel.



I'd be willing to have an all-male panel if they'd finally give Brucey the push and let Claudia fill his role with Tess.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2012)

Espresso said:


> If he was on it as a competitor I bet I was only a baby!


Judge.


----------

